

Show HN: Betacave.com - Our attempt to fix recruiting - fellars
http://betacave.com

======
fellars
There has been much discussion lately on HN regarding new models to improve
recruiting.

We are officially throwing our hat into the ring with Betacave.com and would
love your feedback.

We are still pre-launch so currently gauging interest (which has been great so
far).

After showing it to a few developers last week, this is what one had to say:

Dan! You're my new man crush! This is such a great idea! I THINK IT EVEN
DESERVES SOME ALL-CAPS ACTION. YEAH, IT'S THAT GOOD!

Let us know if you agree/disagree. We hope to become a valuable asset to your
long term career goals and the platform of choice for companies to hire the
right talent. We have also begun talking to great companies who want to be a
part of this. If you work for one, get in contact with us asap to become a
launch partner.

Our quick pitch: Recruiting sucks on both sides. Betacave.com is a new,
private way for talented professionals to connect with amazing companies. Sign
up for free at <http://betacave.com> to get in pre-launch either as a talented
professional or an amazing company.

I posted more details on my blog: <http://dannydo.es/betacave> if you want to
read more.

~~~
zalew
hey, I entered my email, I try to press 'get invited' and nothing happens.

firebug log: <http://dpaste.com/806325/>

~~~
fellars
hmm. its working for me. sometimes it takes a second to respond which I need
to improve but should go to a new page. can you use the contact us form on
page and let me know your setup?

Edit: thanks for sharing debug. looks like geoplugin didn't load for you. will
investigate.

~~~
zalew
no problem. setup: ff15@debian

